# Just been to the weighbridge - who's pinched me payload?



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I've finally managed a trip to the weighbridge and discovered that some sneak thief has pinched my payload.

According to my Autocruise handbook (not the most reliable source, I know) I should have an available payload of 455kg (ex fuel/driver/spare) from a MIRO of 2945kg.

OK - add to the MIRO awning (27kg), bike rack (15kg - grossed up for overhang loading), gaslow (2 x 6kg full = 25kg), fresh water (80kg), passenger (75kg - not allowed to get out cos she didn't have a high vis jacket on) and 60kg of "personal possessions" that should give me a rough weight at the weighbridge of 3227kg - trouble is, it weighed in at an eye-watering 3400kg (GVW 3400kg).

Even worse the rear axle weighed in at 1980kg against a max axle load of 1850kg. I've weighed everything in the rear half of the MH and, allowing 80kg for the fresh water, that comes to a max of 117kg. If I ran with no water and everything in the front half, I'd still be at or about maximum axle load at the rear.

Tomorrow, everything gets stripped out, water dumped and back to the bridge. Something just doesn't add up.

Any thoughts?

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You didn't give the weighbridge guy a big enough tip?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Just been to the weighbridge - who's pinched me payload!*



loughrigg said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Mike


It's all those " well they don't weigh anything we'll just put them in" type things.

Have you allowed for food, BBQ, chairs, bikes pots and pans and all that ?

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's all down to the 100kg of mud and dirt on the weighbridge surface. :wink: 

It makes little difference when they're weighing 40 ton lorries but it's a significant proportion of the weight when they do motorhomes.









Well that's my excuse anyway. 8)


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: surely the weighbridge is zeroed each time it is used :lol: 
Brian and Nod


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Just been to the weighbridge - who's pinched me payload!*



Grizzly said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts?
> ...


Hi Grizzly

The only bits that were in the MH are in the 60kg of personal possessions - I've been out with the scales and weighed the lot (although I've just remembered the silver screens that I've got tucked into the corner over the cab)!

No food, clothes, BBQ, chairs, bikes, books, bedding. In fact I didn't even have a hose/water pump in the MH because I left them in my porch.

Looking through my handbook, there's a nice little qualification to the weights:

"Vehicle Weights: the unladen masses of the vehicle are estimated on early production vehicles"

I've found a handbook for the 2001 model Wentworth (mine is a 2002 build). All the weights are the same but looking at the spec of a few pre-2002 Wentworths that I've seen for sale, the oven and fridge both look smaller. The weight distribution seems to have changed as well - the water tank used to be non-insulated and mounted up front while mine is an insulated tank mounted behind the rear axle.

I'm wondering if my MH has got a few extras plus bigger cooker/fridge freezer etc. that aren't reflected in the weights chart.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

gaspode said:


> It's all down to the 100kg of mud and dirt on the weighbridge surface. :wink:
> 
> It makes little difference when they're weighing 40 ton lorries but it's a significant proportion of the weight when they do motorhomes.


Hi Gaspode

Helpfully, my local authority closed down their weighbridge years ago - its a 20 mile round trip to my nearest and that is in the yard of a bulk waste carrier. I had to wait 20 minutes to weigh this afternoon because the weighbridge was "occupied" by a 6 axle bulk waste carrier being loaded up by a crane.

They did clean the weighbridge before I drove on to it - the guy in the crane picked up a filthy old mattress in his grab and "swept" all the general mess off.

At least I wasn't charged because their ticket machine was broken.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

briannod said:


> :lol: surely the weighbridge is zeroed each time it is used :lol:
> Brian and Nod


Hey - don't explode my fantasy - I may need a half credible excuse one day. :roll:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Snap. Have a look at my post here Hymer weights

D.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I know we were having some discussions about the weight / payload in another topic a while ago ................ 3400kg seems a mighty small max weight for a Wentworth; I should think 3500 would be a minimum. As I mentioned before, by 2006 they had increased the gvw to over 4000 giving a payload of 995kg.

Did you get anywhere with enquiries about upgrading yours?

Sorry that's probably not much help.

btw, I assume yours is not a 'highline' i.e. with a 'luton' bed over cab because I think Autocruise's brochure weights always referred to 'lowlines'.

Harvey


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ingram said:


> I know we were having some discussions about the weight / payload in another topic a while ago ................ 3400kg seems a mighty small max weight for a Wentworth; I should think 3500 would be a minimum. As I mentioned before, by 2006 they had increased the gvw to over 4000 giving a payload of 995kg.
> 
> Did you get anywhere with enquiries about upgrading yours?
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey

Mine is an LP although the overcab bed is an option at an extra 60kg.

As far as I can make out, my Wentworth is one of the last made of the original "Driving" models carrying that name. I think the Wentworth model was withdrawn in 2003 although the Gleneagle and Augusta carried on for a while. The current "Driving" models are all uprated to at least 4000kg with bigger engines, so I think they are completely different vehicles.

I've not got a resolution on the plated GVW yet. Peugeot have said they can't help in establishing the maximum load the chassis can bear but, based on the current VIN plate, SVTech tell me that they think the chassis can go up to 3750kg without modification. That doesn't really help because I've got a medical weight restriction on my licence at 3500kg.

Mike


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Our Rapido 963F had to be weighed before registration to ascertain the rate of Vehicle Registration Tax when new. It tipped the scales at 3080Kg. When heading off on our first trip to Europe we tipped the scales at 3780Kg.
The 700Kg?? 2 bikes, 2 loungers, 2 chairs, 2 tables (1 large, 1 small) 2 full gas, full water, full fuel, full fridge, lots of food, sat dish(crank-up), various hoses, cables, bits and pieces, clothes for 2, pots, pans, cutlery, etc., etc., and last but not least her and me.
How could I have coped if I had not upgraded to 3850Kg!!!! FWIW IMHO a payload of at least 700Kg is necessary for worry free comfortable touring


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

davesport said:


> Snap. Have a look at my post here Hymer weights
> 
> D.


Indeed. An interesting point had occurred to me - if I empty everything, run over the weighbridge and find that I'm still overweight on the back, would there be any point in having a chat to the dealer. Something along the lines of "Not fit for purpose" (because he sold me an illegal vehicle).

What do you think?

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> Our Rapido 963F had to be weighed before registration to ascertain the rate of Vehicle Registration Tax when new. It tipped the scales at 3080Kg. When heading off on our first trip to Europe we tipped the scales at 3780Kg.
> The 700Kg?? 2 bikes, 2 loungers, 2 chairs, 2 tables (1 large, 1 small) 2 full gas, full water, full fuel, full fridge, lots of food, sat dish(crank-up), various hoses, cables, bits and pieces, clothes for 2, pots, pans, cutlery, etc., etc., and last but not least her and me.
> How could I have coped if I had not upgraded to 3850Kg!!!! FWIW IMHO a payload of at least 700Kg is necessary for worry free comfortable touring


May be thats a clue to why this model Wentworth was discontinued. By the time a bigger oven and fridge freezer had gone in (at the back) and the water tank been repositioned from the front, it meant just about all the heavy stuff was over or behind the rear axle. Unfortunately all the kitchen storage units, drawers wardrobe etc. are in the same area.

Mike


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

Is it worth trying a different weighbridge? It may be calibrated for real heavy goods vehicles and not smaller vehicles? Only guessing!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Of course this is the also the time to critically examine what you carry with you in your tardis. We have a empty out once a year an nothing gets put back that won't earn its keep. Plus I have just found a piece of chipboard in my van its been replaced by 5mm ply saving another few kilos.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Part of the problem is that Autocruise (amoung others) have never complied with the standard EN1642-2 code when stating their payload figures, and in their case fresh water and gas are not included. Add just 100kg to cover these and you are already down to a 350kg payload. Not much, and you have not even started yet with all the other bits and pieces we fit and carry. THis is the reason that we went for the heavier chassis on our Starburst.

I note that Swift are now quoting the standard Starburst's payload at 475kg, that is 174kg less than the 649kg that Autocruise used to state. Either Swift have had a massive increase in build weight or they are quoting a more realistic figure. I think it might be the latter and if so then good for them.

Ron


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

saracen said:


> Is it worth trying a different weighbridge? It may be calibrated for real heavy goods vehicles and not smaller vehicles? Only guessing!


I've just had a chat with a mate in the motor trade who has put me in touch with a local scrap yard (less than a mile away) that has a weighbridge. That should make life a bit easier - no more 20+ mile round trips.

Even better that access is dead easy (20 yards off the road through wide double gates). The place I went to yesterday was down a very dodgy two hundred yard access "road" with huge potholes.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weighbridges*

Hi

The accuracy of the bridge may also need to be considered. Is there a tolerance of =/- 5% or something? It could work against you though!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loughrigg said:


> saracen said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a chat with a mate in the motor trade who has put me in touch with a local scrap yard (less than a mile away) that has a weighbridge. That should make life a bit easier - no more 20+ mile round trips.
> ...


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

look at my post under Chassis today
For £350 your over weight problems could be history


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*Just been to the weighbridge*

Be very careful going to a VOSA weighbridge,if your van is over weight they will issue you with an order keeping you off the road until it is corrected.
Ken


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> > saracen said:
> ...


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Can you provide contact details for Sy Tech, please? I have googled it, but seem to get someone completely different.

Also, can you tell me, is a always possible to uprate to the sum of the two maximum axle weights?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loughrigg said:


> I think I'd be a bit nervous going to a VOSA station until I had more confidence that I would actually be legal when I got there.
> Mike


Yes, I take your point ! We were the first MH they'd weighed at our local one and we got the full treatment as they were all interested and wanted to see inside as well as have a " play" moving things around to see what happened.

Last time was at the local council tip where we were told off for taking a photo of the event ( for our holiday snaps) and asked to donate to the coffee fund as they had no means of charging.

G


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

hblewett said:


> Can you provide contact details for Sy Tech, please? I have googled it, but seem to get someone completely different.
> 
> Also, can you tell me, is a always possible to uprate to the sum of the two maximum axle weights?


Its SV Tech and they can tell you your max gvw


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

hblewett said:


> Can you provide contact details for Sy Tech, please? I have googled it, but seem to get someone completely different.
> 
> Also, can you tell me, is a always possible to uprate to the sum of the two maximum axle weights?


The sum of the axle weights isn't the same as the maximum weight (GVW). You may be able to uprate the GVW and give yourself more capacity on the axles - it depends on the chassis.

I had a long chat with SVTech (Gareth) this morning. They are extremely knowledgeable and very helpful. Just phone them - make sure you have the details of your chassis to hand (base vehicle / year of manufacture / chassis model number if known (e.g. my MH is on a Peugeot Boxer LWB 320 chassis) / current VIN plate details etc.). They should be able to give you a good indication of the maximum GVW available and the options for distribution across the axles.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd be a bit nervous going to a VOSA station until I had more confidence that I would actually be legal when I got there.
> ...


Ah! The good old "coffee fund" - know it well.

M


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Of course this is the also the time to critically examine what you carry with you in your tardis. We have a empty out once a year an nothing gets put back that won't earn its keep. Plus I have just found a piece of chipboard in my van its been replaced by 5mm ply saving another few kilos.


I'd already taken out one smaller table thats supposed to fit on a swivel support behind the passenger (8.5kg). The main table has just come out from the back of the wardrobe (10.5kg - but that is stored five feet behind the rear axle; using sprokit's handy calculator, more like 15kg on the rear axle load).

We rarely use the dining table at home, so we're even less likely to use one while touring. It will either be lap-trays or something lightweight in UPVC.

I might be able to carry some food now - luxury!!!!

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Roger7webster said:


> look at my post under Chassis today
> For £350 your over weight problems could be history


Thanks Roger. I've already beeen speaking to SVTech, but I'm not in quite the same situation as you (diabetes related 3500kg weight limit). The medical assessments are a bit more involved.

Mike


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

loughrigg said:


> Roger7webster said:
> 
> 
> > look at my post under Chassis today
> ...


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

RollerTom said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> > Roger7webster said:
> ...


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I suppose if you require the extra weight, its worth a few hundred pound to have it done.

Thanks Tom


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

RollerTom said:


> Thanks Mike, I suppose if you require the extra weight, its worth a few hundred pound to have it done.
> 
> Thanks Tom


£200 + vat for a "paper" upgrade (no enhancements required).

Mike


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mike

I've come back a bit late on this one but it seems to me that before spending more money you really need to get weighed on an accurate weighbridge, which means a single axle type weighbridge.

I know its a fair distance from you but there is a Do It Yourself roadside single axle weighbridge on the London bound side of the A23 at Handcross, near Crawley. You simply pull off the road and drive slowly over the plate. It will show your three weights and you drive on. No one else is in attendance and it is known to be accurate.

Can I suggest that perhaps you have a couple of days in Brighton and get weighed on the way back?

Ron


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

My engineering instinct would want to assume the starting point for the vehicle GVW would be the sum of the front and rear max axle weights as stated on the vin plate. 
Could some one please explain why this would not be the case. 
Roger


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe that your instinct is wrong Roger, but I cannot remember why. Someone will know though.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

ob1 said:


> I know its a fair distance from you but there is a Do It Yourself roadside single axle weighbridge on the London bound side of the A23 at Handcross, near Crawley. You simply pull off the road and drive slowly over the plate. It will show your three weights and you drive on. No one else is in attendance and it is known to be accurate.


Ron,

Is that at the slip-road junction to the B2110 Horsham Road? Just had a look on Google Maps and it looks like that could be it.

Harvey


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

It is, I used to drive past it every day. Didn't realise it was free and self operated though.   

You need to approach on the A23 going northward towards Gatwick.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe that it is Harvey, but I'm not one hundred percent sure. It just might be the turn off just south of it signposted Slaugham. Anyway, the weighbridge is signposted from the main road so you can't miss it. I also should have added that its free!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Roger
I believe the reason the GVW is lower than the combined axle weights are to allow for movement in the van, for example, you are travelling with your axles at their maximum weight, and someone moves to the rear of the van, then your rear axle would be over loaded.

Charlie


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Roger7webster said:


> My engineering instinct would want to assume the starting point for the vehicle GVW would be the sum of the front and rear max axle weights as stated on the vin plate.
> Could some one please explain why this would not be the case.
> Roger


Hi Roger,

I too thought similar. My plate on a Merc chassis has a GVW of 3500 but both axles add up to 3990 and Frankia have put a plate under the Habitation entrance that reflects GVW of 3800.

I weighed my M/H and happy that I am under the 3800 by 300 Kgs.

Now, like you someone may come along and explain - I guess stating 3500 meets a European spec and as it was built for UK 3800 is acceptable and I presume with a SV Tech letter I maybe able to use the 3990Kg axle limits.

All good stuff for potential anoraks !!

Trev
P.S. this link shows my plate http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57684-.html


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't lets get too technical chaps. The only weight that counts is the last vehicle vin plate which should match your V5. The plate gives the maximum loading you can put on each axle so long as that loading falls within the total weight allowed for the whole vehicle. There is no reason why the two axle weights should add up to the total vehicle weight as I far as I can see.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread runs & runs because it is a simple paper exercise to up grade the chassis GVW. 
The max axle weights cannot be achieved in isolation and it would seem the sum of these weights must equal the permitted GVW before further chassis modification. 
The fact that most motor homes are plated at 3.5t is a driving license requirement and not a reflection of the vehicles load carrying capacity 

Roger


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Roger

Perhaps you can explain then how my two axle weights total 4500kg whilst my maximum GVW is 4000kg?

Ron


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Roger
> 
> Perhaps you can explain then how my two axle weights total 4500kg whilst my maximum GVW is 4000kg?
> 
> Ron


The two axle weights are the max on each axle the overall is nearly always less giving you some leeway on how the van is loaded. I have only ever seen one van in which they added up to the max and that van had been replated.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Frank, that is what I am labouring to explain and you have directed your answer to the wrong person. Please read the whole thread.

Ron


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Thanks Frank, that is what I am labouring to explain and you have directed your answer to the wrong person. Please read the whole thread.
> 
> Ron


sorry Ron I thought I had


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

No apology necessary Frank. I must look up how to extract the phrase I am referring too so that all is made clear.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Ob1. Sorry I can not explain your GVW at less than the sum of your axle weights. I am looking for a rational explanation myself. 
Hopefully we have a reader who is in the trade who can educate us 
Roger


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Roger7webster said:


> Ob1. Sorry I can not explain your GVW at less than the sum of your axle weights. I am looking for a rational explanation myself.
> Hopefully we have a reader who is in the trade who can educate us
> Roger


The weights are limited by several factors. The Axle weights are limited by the strength of the axle and tyres. The GVW is limited by the power of the brakes and the handling of the vehicle overall.
It is usual for the axle limits added together to be greater than the overall maximum. You need to follow all the limits.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Roger7webster said:


> Ob1. Sorry I can not explain your GVW at less than the sum of your axle weights. I am looking for a rational explanation myself.
> Hopefully we have a reader who is in the trade who can educate us
> Roger


Hi Roger

If you go to Resources and follow the link to Useful Downloads there is a very clear explanation written by Sprokit that should answer your questions.

Mike


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Having max GVW greater than the sum of all axles, also assists the commercial users driver, to cope with a diminishing load problem when making, `drop off deliveries` from rear loaded vehicles.
Barrie


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

I should add, that the front axle is in danger of becoming overloaded.
B.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Mike
> 
> I've come back a bit late on this one but it seems to me that before spending more money you really need to get weighed on an accurate weighbridge, which means a single axle type weighbridge.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron

Thanks for the tip. Crawley is a bit of a hike from me, but its a possibility. I have been to Brighton once before in early March - it was a tad bracing to put it mildly.

I'm trying to find out if the VOSA station closest to me (Chelmsford) has a public weighbridge but the phone number appears to be a state secret.

I have been to another weighbridge locally operated by a guy who seemed to know what he was doing. Although not listed as a public weighbridge, it had a constant stream of vans turning up for weighing, so it seemed well known and well used.

Before I went down there, I stripped out just about everything. With full fuel, driver only, no water or waste, full gas (2 x 6kg) the weights were 3220 total / front axle 1360 / rear axle 1780 compared with a VIN plate of 3400/1750/1850.

Add my wife and fill the water tank and I've got an available payload of 44kg!! Just putting the water in would take my back axle 10kg over its limit.

Even if I replate to the maximum on my licence (3500kg) I'd only have 144kg available but I could at least uprate the rear axle to 2000kg.

I've had a chat to the dealer who sold the MH to me and they are being very helpful. They're prepared to cover the cost of replating or swap the MH for another.

All in all, a very good example of why you should never, ever believe the manufacturers published weights. A lesson learnt.

Mike


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your last sentence should be framed and hung somewhere prominent Mike. How about at the entrance to the NEC?


----------



## oldhenry (Dec 29, 2008)

You are going to have to put a gallon of fuel in at a time?
Do Motorhome dealers tell pokies when selling these vans then?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Your last sentence should be framed and hung somewhere prominent Mike. How about at the entrance to the NEC?


Annoyingly, I was actually trying to be careful on the weights because I knew my licence limitations. If the quoted MIRO had been even remotely accurate I would probably have been OK after an SVTech replate. The things that caught me out were the 135kg (at least) that went missing between the brochure and the weighbridge and repositioning of the water tank behind the back axle in my version of the Wentworth.

Mike


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all - I had to go to a VOSA station just off the M62 near leeds for an inspection due wrong registering with DVLA by dealer, whilst there I had mine weighed - it was bang on 3500Kg - not bad as its upgraded to 3850 PHGV, but the remarks of the inspector put me off returning - "I think this vehicle should be fitted with a tachograph" and "you'll be over the limit with any passengers - (I wasn't planning on taking the fat lady for the end game singing) - just wait there whilst I go to the office and check with the boss", 15 mins later same returns and says he's got it wrong because its not used for transporting goods - phew thanks for that - so for what its worth stick to the local weighbridge - at least you'll be able to drive home and not have to unload gear onto the car park or go to jail.
Mick


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Just when I thought I got a base line figure to work with....

I took a second look (actually about the twenty-fifth look) at the tickets I got from the weighbridge yesterday and realised that there seemed to be a minor discrepancy.

Total weight 3220
Front 1360
Rear 1780

Maybe I'm being a bit simple here and I should have checked this before, but I would have thought that the actual front plus the actual back should equal the total.

Its not as if the operator wasn't being particular about wheel placement (back a bit, forward a bit , drive off, reverse on etc.) but I seem to have lost about 80 kg somewhere.

Ho hum....back to the drawing board. Looks like a 40 mile round trip to a VOSA station.

Mike


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

loughrigg said:


> Just when I thought I got a base line figure to work with....
> 
> .......seemed to be a minor discrepancy.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

You're quite correct  - the Gross Vehicle Weight is the sum of the weights of the front plus the rear weights - so in your case the GVW from the figures you've shown give a gross of 3140 kilograms - looks like the weighbridge might have a problem if the ticket gave you a gross of 3220 kg 8O .

If you decide to go to a VOSA weighbridge don't expect all examiners to be from the same mold as the one GetDuffed came across :roll: - some of us actually know the law and how to interpret it 8) , I suspect the guy he spoke to was either - a tester (who doesn't normally deal with weighing) or - a newbie examiner, who hasn't got to grips with the finer points of the job yet  - not making any excuses for my colleagues, they should know the job and what they're advising on before saying anything - to give him his due, he did check with his boss- who should (but not always these days :twisted: ) be an experienced officer.

By the way, it would be unusual to be told to unload at VOSA premises  - there's nowhere to put any excess weight and we will not take any responsibility for excess bits and pieces left in the vicinity of the premises.

It's worth mentioning you normally aren't able to contact a VOSA office direct anymore - but, the numbers aren't state secrets, you could try one of the numbers shown here - http://tinyurl.com/dgh4m4 - also, there is now a National Number to which you might be redirected when you call any of the numbers shown in my link - the operator will ask what your query is about and then re-direct your call to the first available station which can handle that query.

Guess that's it - hopefully it's helped somebody.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Mike and Keith, you could be right Kieth, there was an inspector with the guy from the DVLA who was fine and polite and the weighing inspector was as well, it was just his comments that put me off, on the plus side I did get an accurate VOSA test ticket. 
Mick


----------

